# So I bought OH a baby lizard...



## HaffiesRock (23 February 2013)

And he loves it!

Some of you may have seen my previous posts about my OH's poorly gecko that we nursed, but sadly died.

I've been umming and arring over getting him a baby as a birthday present (he said he didnt want to replace Berty) so bit the bullet and got one.

Thank goodness he loves it! I say it as its young and was sold as a male, but we think its females. He/she is yet to be named, but here are some pictures


----------



## mulledwhine (23 February 2013)

Love his/her spots


----------



## Elsiecat (23 February 2013)

'It' (ha!) looks like 'its' smiling


----------



## ElleSkywalker (23 February 2013)

Oh so cute!  looks like a lively little camper


----------



## JustKickOn (23 February 2013)

Third picture really made me smile


----------



## Archiepoo (23 February 2013)

hes smiling ! lovely healthy little beasty


----------



## HaffiesRock (23 February 2013)

It's a greedy little thing! Very cute though x


----------



## weesophz (23 February 2013)

ahh i love geckos, they always look happy haha


----------



## giddyupalfie (23 February 2013)

Third picture made me laugh! Such a cute little smile


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (27 February 2013)

Aww so cute!


----------



## Moomin1 (27 February 2013)

Cute muchly!!


----------



## SteadyOnEthel (27 February 2013)

what a cute little hypo

if you look underneath a male will have a line of dark scales where the tail meets the body and visible 'lumps'
females have the line but it is feint


----------

